# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Ερωτηση σχετικα με τον Technics SU-V500

## bsiap

Γεια και χαρα σας.
Πρωτο μου post στο forum, οποτε καλως σας βρηκα.


http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CDoQrQMwCA

Μου χαρισε ενας φιλος τον παραπανω ενισχυτη για ενα ερασιτεχνικο στουντιακι οπου μαζευομαστε και παιζουμε μουσικη.
Στον ενισχυτη ειχε πεσει απο τις τρυπες του σασι νερο και καποιο ποτο.
Τον ανοιξα,ελυσα τις πλακετες του και το τροφοδοτικο,τις καθαρισα με spray,περασα καποιες θαμπες κολλησεις και ξαναμονταρα.

Βαζοντας στην πριζα αναβει το stdby αλλα πατοντας το power δεν αναβει το operation λαμπακι. Τασεις απο το τροφοδοτικο και απο τη γεφυρα ανορθωσης βγαινουν.
Εχει κουμπι οπου επειλεγεις ηχεια (speaker A-B). Ηχεια ΔΕΝ εχω συνδεσει κατα τη δοκιμη.Μηπως εχει καποια προστασια και γι'αυτο δεν αναβει? Μπορω να βαλω καποια αντισταση αντι για ηχεια? Και αν ναι ποια η τιμη της?

http://tctech.hu/photos/suv500/suv500.pdf

Το παραπανω link ειναι το service manual του μηχανηματος.Αλλαξα την διοδο D708 (ειναι στη σελιδα 18 στο parts list) με μια 1Ν4148 διοτι ηταν σπασμενη.Δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα.

Αν καποιος μπορει να μου δωσει τα φωτα του...ευπροσδεκτα. :Smile: 

Σας ευχαριστω και καλως σας βρηκα και παλι.

Βασιλης
Κορυδαλλος.

----------


## ezizu

Καταρχάς καλώς ήρθες .
Εφόσον η δίοδο ήταν σπασμένη καλά έκανες και την άλλαξες.
Μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα το ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου.
Άλλα πριν αλλάξεις κάτι, πρώτα έλεγξε:
α)στην κάθοδο της διόδου D710 τι τάση έχεις; 
β)στα πόδια (της τροφοδοσίας,των εξόδων,του operation κ.λ.π.)  του ολοκληρωμένου, τι τάσεις έχεις ; 
γ) το τρανζίστορ Q702 τι τάση έχει στον εκπομπό;

----------


## bsiap

Ωπ.. Θα το ψαξω και θα ενημερωσω.
Σ'ευχαριστω

----------


## east electronics

.....Ωχ....αρχισαμε ...

----------


## bsiap

Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε.
Στα ποδια του ολοκληρωμενου εχω παντου μηδενικες τασεις 0. :Biggrin: 
Στον εκπομπο του Q702 εχω 2V
Στην καθοδο της D710 εχω 1.15V

----------


## ezizu

Καταρχάς δεν είναι σωστές αυτές οι τάσεις που μετράς, στο Q702 και στην D710 και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε  να ελέγξεις/επισκευάσεις τα συγκεκριμένα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας . 
Αν δεν αποκατασταθούν οι τάσεις στα κυκλώματα αυτά,δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μετρήσεις τάσεις τροφοδοσίας στο ολοκληρωμένο,ούτε και να ξεκινήσει ο ενισχυτής . 
Πως ακριβώς μετράς τις τάσεις, όπως αναφέρεις στο ποστ#1, από το τροφοδοτικό και τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης;
Μήπως δεν κάνεις σωστές μετρήσεις, ή δεν μετράς τα σωστά σημεία, ή το σχέδιο που έχεις βάλει στο link είναι λάθος ;

----------


## bsiap

Γεια και χαρα και παλι.
Τασεις μετραω περνοντας σας αναφορα το σασι (τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο σασι δηλαδη) Ειναι λαθος? 
Ξερεις τι αλλο με παραξενευει? Μπορει το σχεδιο να εχει την D710 σαν διοδο αλλα στο link παρακατω αλλα και στον ενιχυτη μου ειναι αντισταση.   Ριξε μια ματια.
http://obrazki.elektroda.net/33_1276344503.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Μέσα στον κόκκινο κύκλο δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω κάποιο εξάρτημα, με κωδικό D710.
Η D710 είναι δίοδος zener 5,1V και μάλλον βρίσκεται κάτω από τους πυκνωτές (δεξιότερα από τον κόκκινο κύκλο στην φωτογραφία).
Πως μέτρησες τάσεις στην γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και πάνω στην δίοδο D710 (αφού  λες ότι δεν υπάρχει) ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει.
Λάθος δεν είναι η μέθοδος με την οποία μετράς. 
Αλλά οι ενδείξεις / μετρήσεις των τάσεων, που όπως αναφέρεις μέτρησες στα αντίστοιχα εξαρτήματα / κυκλώματα (γέφυρα,τροφοδοτικό κ.λ.π.) , κάπου δεν ταιριάζουν, δεν στέκουν.
 Το πολύμετρό σου είναι εντάξει;

----------


## bsiap

Το link της φωτο το βρηκα απο το net.Δεν τραβηξα εγω τη φωτογραφια.Η D710 στο σχεδιο ειναι οντως zener αλλα στην πλακετα ειναι αντισταση.Μαλιστα την ξεκολλισα και απο κατω εχει και το σχηματικο της διοδου (->|-).
Εχω καμια 10αρια χρονια να ασχοληθω με επισκευες και εχω πελαγωσει.Τα αφησα και με αφησανε. Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου.Μαλλον θα τον παω σε γιατρο.

----------


## east electronics

> .....Ωχ....αρχισαμε ...


Μιλαμε για μυτη οχι παιξε γελασε ...

----------


## ezizu

> Μιλαμε για μυτη οχι παιξε γελασε ...


Χαχαχαχα γειά σου Σάκη με την όσφρησή σου .......  :Thumbup:  :Lol:  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wawl90JQBUA 

roxanneq.jpg

 :Tongue2:  :hahahha:

----------


## bsiap

Να υποθεσω οτι ειναι καποιο inside joke αυτο ή με εχετε παρει στο ψιλο?  :Tongue2:

----------


## east electronics

σε εχουμε παρει στο ψιλο και μετα το μπαμ θα σε παρουμε και  στο χοντρο ...

Εχεις ξεκινησει να κανεις κατι που μαλλον δεν εχεις τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις για να προχωρησεις ...θα μπορυσε να υπαρξει βοηθεια  αν μιλαγαμα την ιδια τεχνικη γλωσσα  η τηλε επισκευη ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα και σπανια πετυχαινει ...

το να παραθετεις μετρησεις απο τα ποδαρακια στα ολοκληρωμενα εχει νοημα μονο σ εαυτον που εχει το μηχανημα μπροστα του ..

Αυτα

----------

